# can you please judge my dish?



## cutiepie (Oct 5, 2013)

View media item 88574View media item 88575Hello chef..today I made this dish bavarian cream filled with jaconde sponge cake and ganich with cookie tuiles...it's taste good. And a teacher judged it but I still want to know some other opinion from other chef so I can improve my self to be better..I am new in this industry and I want to do it better and better, I'm not a big fan of desserts but I like to make it a lot. What do you think of this dishes? Am I missing something or over doing it? What grade do you give to each dish? And how much would you pricing it? Not sure if my english is good enough for you to understand..if not my appologize for my ESL


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I think you over did it just a tad. 

In my opinion the dish would look more elegant and organized if you took away the flowers , the butterfly , and the leaves. 

Just left the cake in the center the way it is  , with the fruit , the sauce , and maybe a chocolate round or cookie where the butterfly is. 

My filosophy when plating: If its useless , cant be eaten , or elivate the dish , get rid of it. 

the butterfly and flowers etc.... are pretty but they dont elivate the dish , you focus entirely on them ( in my opinion ) and pay less attention to whats actually meant to be eaten. Aside from that they dont elivate your dish in flavor (considering you probably wont take a spoonful of that butterfly to eat with the cake ). If it was for a birthday party i wouldnt see a problem with it , now for a dessert in a restaurant i dont see it clicking in my head , especially with the decorations being a little all over the place. 

Aside from these few opinions the cake looks lovely. 

I once heard a quote relating to pie , but ill use it relating it to cake...

" A good cake , is like a beautiful woman , it doesnt need alot of makeup "

Now if i had to grade it......

0 being awful and 10 being excellent , i would give it a 6 or 7/10 ( judging solely on presentation since i cant taste the dish , but i sure want to). 

Well in my country our currency in different , here that dessert could easily be sold for R$24.00 to R$26.00

In the U.S depending on location , and restaurant i would say $12.00 to $18.00 

Havent been to the U.S. in awhile so take the pricing with a grain of salt.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Agreed those would be farily elegant desserts here in the US, and relatively speaking, labor intensive.

Agree also that these desserts, while nicely executed and presented are, at least to me, over decorated

from a practical standpoint-i.e., a bonnet on the goose.

Nice looking cake to be sure. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

I imagine you received a pretty good grade on the assignment.


----------



## chef bilby (Nov 14, 2012)

Agreed - ditch the tuilles but keep the feathering in your coulis

I've taught a lot of Thai's students in my time as a Teacher and this is typical of what I see every day - KISS - Keep It Simple Students - is a mantra that I use - simplicity is the key to good presentation on any food item.

Agreed with Meezenplaz it does look good though and I hope you got a great mark

Good Job /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I think it is very good. Here we would do those kinds of desert for banquets. I agree on too much decoration, especially the flowers on the plate.

For display presentation you need to prepare the side of your mold with gelatin first. This way your bavarois will come out glazed and smooth. The top can be textured so you don't have to make it 100 percent smooth. The pink on the butterfly tuile looks a little bit artificial. I suggest keeping the everything natural and working with the natural colors in your ingredients. That is the trend these days.

There used to be a user on cheftalk named bonbini. She has a beautiful website. You should check it out.

http://www.namthip.com/


----------



## cutiepie (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you so much to you all, I'm apreciated for all comments..I will keep all of that opinion in mind. i will try to do it simple.All everything in that dishes you can eat all of it..flowers, butterflies and branner sing are cookies..it is a thin layer cookie. We cut the plastic blinder to make shapes and spread cookie batter on in and take a plastic blinder out before bake it..and bake for about 8-10 minutes and blended it. It's call tuile.And we made chocolate cigarette and fruit sauce on the dishes too.every thing in that plate you can eat.


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

I would do the following: 

take away butterfly and flowers and leave.

work out the coulis with the feathering.

as a decoration think of something simple .  I love decorating with real edible flowers. or fresh fruit piece eventually. a tuille can be nice but should fit the presentation.

can be something to give it some height,  or a spun sugar cage but thats more advanced level....


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

I would not criticize what you have done.

Aesthetics is both subjective and cultural. Depends on where you are, your target audience, what you have done may be the most appropriate.

I do have to praise your craftsmanship. That cannot be ignored.

As I said, subjective and cultural, here in NYC, this is what I would do instead:

dcarch





  








900x900px-LL-4fbf667c_20131107_171451_zps88abbaf9.




__
dcarch


__
Nov 8, 2013












  








900x900px-LL-4fbf667c_20131107_b171451_zpsa6ffbdcf




__
dcarch


__
Nov 8, 2013


__
1


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

That rubber stamp tool is a handy feature eh? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

As dcarch stated its subjective , but the second picture that was edited in my opinion is more visually appealing , and i can see it being served in a restaurant. 

The rubber stamp   Helped us with this thread , yay for photoshop.


----------



## steelybob (Dec 4, 2009)

From an artistic point of view, one of the reasons the tuiles take the dishes from "nice" to "too much" is your color palette.

You'll notice most of the more elegant things you see limit their color palette to few more than 3 colors (or many tints/shades of the same color or two).

Thus, for example, pink and green greatly clash with the mango yellow, strawberry red and browns of chocolate deco/vanilla bean and tart shell. That immediately creates "fatigue" in the human eye. The same is largely true in the first sample too.

I understand there is a cultural expectation to consider and that certain colors in food will be interpreted entirely differently depending on where you work, but if you want to go for neon colors because you're somewhere in Asia where that's appreciated, then focus on neon colors. don't try to work neon pink and green and yellow into the more saturated tones of natural reds, yellows and greens as that will clash greatly and create that fatigue factor.

Very nice tarts tho, and I agree things like the feathering in the coulis' are nice flouishes.


----------



## cutiepie (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you very much to share comments and advice for my dish..there are all very good ideas..I like to read and improve my self to be better.
And here again I made yesterday..
Chocolate fudge cake with vanilla+oreo ice cream garnish with almond lace cooking, caramelized sugar and chocolate sauce..
How do you think? Any better?View media item 88938


----------



## cutiepie (Oct 5, 2013)

Here another one
View media item 88939


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I would like to see a smaller portion of ice cream for starters...unless you mean to showcase it instead of the cake.

Also..unless that sprig of mint is there to add flavor lose it (basic cooking 101)

There are other things (IMO) that can/could be changed but will leave that for the next poster.

mimi

Try this exercise...make and plate a dessert using only 3 components.

Will make it easier (and way more constructive) for the forum to offer advice re what could be added instead of what can be /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif

deleted.

m.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

For a student, you did quite well''. ''You have it in the hands as I always stay''. Just try to make your plates a little less crowded.  Keep in mind when you do these things that for A La Carte service you may have to make 50 a night where banquet you may have to make 800.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I think the first dish is better then the second , but that sprig of mint isn´t adding flavor to the dish , nor is it really helping visually so i would get rid of it.

The ice cream ball is making me scream <_< its huge , it could have been smaller and made the dish look more delicate and refined. You also exagerated a bit on the feathering.

On the second dish same thing sprig of mint isnt really helping , you could have used something else , such as instead of that cookie on the ice cream you could have made a smalled cookie and placed it on the side or on top of the ice cream.

And the chocolate flowers again are not needed .

Try to keep in mind , that if you are adding a certain element to the dish it should either enhance its flavor or contribute to the dish in some way.

If it doesnt contribute to the dish , get rid of it.

Their was a commercial here in Brazil that related food to journalism and how they had comman factors , and the listed factors and ideas i take seriously because they can actually be applied to the culinary world. The phrases were something like this ( It probably makes more sense if it was in proper english instead of portuguese):

_If it´s not fresh , don´t use it_

_With no contant , it doesnt satisfy_

_Too fancy , can be complicated _

_If it doesnt smell good , best not investigate_

*If it doesnt add , leave it aside*

_Without logic , it isnt taken seriously_

_When done by those who understands it , you see the difference_

_Information is like food....it feeds....._

Hope i helped.... but don´t fret you still have a long way to go


----------

